# Buckeye Pot



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2014)

This was one of the more difficult pots I've turned... Learned a lot about filling voids with CA. Very pleased with the outcome. I got this in a trade with @manbuckwal a couple weeks ago. Just got it back from being stabilized by one of the coolest guys around last week. As soon as I showed the blank to a buddy, it was sold. 

So, here's what an incredible piece of wood, a whole bunch of stabilizing resin, a whole bottle of CA, and several hours in the shop looks like -

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks awesome. Turned out sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Looks awesome. Turned out sweet!


Thanks! I'm not sure why it looks so matte in the pic. It's really a very clear shine. Gotta start using something other than my iPhone to take pics.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure why it looks so matte in the pic. It's really a very clear shine. Gotta start using something other than my iPhone to take pics.



Looks awesome Jonathan ! Did the other pieces make it already ? Try propping the piece up by leaning it against another piece of wood or place a piece under the lip on one side to create an angle . It will help w the glare .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2014)

They did, they're actually the background for this pic.

I'll try that. I just wish the pics didn't make it look dull


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 8, 2014)

Jonathan - I tend to only use my iPhone as well, sometimes my iPad. Try an app called Blux Pro. I can get a much better pic with it than any other. 
Excellent call! You are a Jedi finish master.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> They did, they're actually the background for this pic.
> 
> I'll try that. I just wish the pics didn't make it look dull



I thought so, either that or you somehow used some photo app to create it lol


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Dec 8, 2014)

Amazing!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I thought so, either that or you somehow used some photo app to create it lol


Ha. Yeah, it came today... I took the day off to finish some calls I've let myself get backed up on. When she handed me the box, she asked why you used such a big box for only a couple pieces of wood. Then I opened it, and she was surprised to see that it was almost full. This buckeye is about as close to turning acrylic as it gets. Probably took a gallon of resin to fill this one.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Ha. Yeah, it came today... I took the day off to finish some calls I've let myself get backed up on. When she handed me the box, she asked why you used such a big box for only a couple pieces of wood. Then I opened it, and she was surprised to see that it was almost full. This buckeye is about as close to turning acrylic as it gets. Probably took a gallon of resin to fill this one.



Yes, it is very light when it is dry and it does soak up the resin, but man it sure is some sweet looking burl !


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Fantastic job on that Jonathan, Beautiful blank. That and soft punky maple drink up the juice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Way cool pot JR I can only imagine the time spent filling with CA. Mighty fine finish as well Great Job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2014)

That back side view is awesome but what about the playing surface? Slate, Copper, Glass? Copper would look sweet with that color wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> That back side view is awesome but what about the playing surface? Slate, Copper, Glass? Copper would look sweet with that color wood!


Most every pot I build gets a glass surface... I occasionally do aluminum, and rarely copper. I don't do slate unless a customer just has to have it. 

This isn't the pot (it's still got a can of hot dog chili and a jar of alfredo sauce on it), but this is what the glass calls all look like. The call in this pic also happens to be one of the other 3 calls this guy has from me -

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2014)

10-4 Thanks and 10-4 on the can weights! Almost the same weights I use!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 9, 2014)

NOTHING short of FANTASTIC! One of the best pots I've ever seen. Great Job...
I see some buckeye in my future......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice Turn ,, if it sounds as good as it looks should be killer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! Very nice - what a great piece of Buckeye Burl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

